# [SOLVED] Can't Uninstall Win8



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been trying to uninstall windows 8 for past couple days now. From what I've gathered I need to change the boot mode from UEFI to CSM, but I don't have that option. My BIOS is like none I've every seen before. Here's a pic of my BIOS under the System Configuration tab where the option to change from UEFI to CMS should be based on the tutorials I've seen. So I am just missing something, is there a work around for this, or am I just screwed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

You can't uninstall a operating system, are you trying to format the drive and install another OS like Win 7?


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> You can't uninstall a operating system, are you trying to format the drive and install another OS like Win 7?


Yes, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

What is the brand and model of the system?

You'll need to disable "secure boot" To do this go to the Charms Bar in Windows 8 and select Settings > Change PC Settings > General > Advanced Start Up. On the next screen select Troubleshoot > Advanced Options > UEFI Firmware Settings

Before you start make sure you have a valid unused Windows 7 key, that all the drivers you need are available, and of course that you have the installation media.

Can I ask what you don't like about Win 8?


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> What is the brand and model of the system?
> 
> You'll need to disable "secure boot" To do this go to the Charms Bar in Windows 8 and select Settings > Change PC Settings > General > Advanced Start Up. On the next screen select Troubleshoot > Advanced Options > UEFI Firmware Settings
> 
> ...


Toshiba Satellite C55-A5104. Secure Boot has been disabled. Windows 7 is all ready to be installed. I'm just able to navigate Win7 better.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Make sure to leave the recovery partition intact, if ever needs warranty service they'll have reinstall Win 8 as a first step since that's all they support on that model.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> Make sure to leave the recovery partition intact, if ever needs warranty service they'll have reinstall Win 8 as a first step since that's all they support on that model.


I created recovery disks. Any idea about the BIOS? I still need to change UEFI to CSM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

See if this helps> https://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/TSB2B03F30002R01.htm


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> See if this helps> https://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/TSB2B03F30002R01.htm


I don't get any of those options. The picture I posted is when I go into the System Configuration tab in my BIOS. Those are the only options I have. I also don't understand why my Bios looks so different than a normal one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Are you tapping F2 on boot?
And that's under the Advanced heading then System Configuration.

Also try shutting down remove the A/C power and battery press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, reinstall the battery tap F2 repeatedly while booting to see if you get the same options, you may have to disable secure boot first save and exit then reenter the bios to see if the mode option is there.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> Are you tapping F2 on boot?
> And that's under the Advanced heading then System Configuration.
> 
> Also try shutting down remove the A/C power and battery press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, reinstall the battery tap F2 repeatedly while booting to see if you get the same options, you may have to disable secure boot first save and exit then reenter the bios to see if the mode option is there.


I did everything and it still isn't showing up :banghead::angry:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

See if Toshiba support can tell you anything, I get the feeling they have changed the bios.
Looks like the release bios is dated Dec 6 2013 making this a new model.

Have you tried booting from the Win7 install media?
Do you get a error code?


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> See if Toshiba support can tell you anything, I get the feeling they have changed the bios.
> Looks like the release bios is dated Dec 6 2013 making this a new model.
> 
> Have you tried booting from the Win7 install media?
> Do you get a error code?


Yes and it says "Error while attempting to read boot configuration data"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

What are you using for the Installation a DVD or USB drive?

That error usually refers to the Windows BCD file.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> What are you using for the Installation a DVD or USB drive?
> 
> That error usually refers to the Windows BCD file.


Usb drive


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Could I wipe out my drive with Dban and then try to install win7 or would the bios still be a problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

If you can't get the install media to boot wiping the drive won't help.

Can you check that the usb stick is bootable on another PC?


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Yes it is


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

There is a newer spec out for what MS calls Connected Standby one of the requirements is> 


> Systems that support Connected Standby are incapable of booting Legacy BIOS operating systems.


You need to contact Toshiba support to see if your system has this "_Feature_"


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> There is a newer spec out for what MS calls Connected Standby one of the requirements is>
> 
> 
> You need to contact Toshiba support to see if your system has this "_Feature_"


My laptop doesn't have it. Below is a pic of the result of my command prompt
Source: 
Find out if your Windows 8 computer supports Connected Standby State


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

I tried formatting the USB drive and putting the files back on it, I don't get the BCD error anymore, but when I set it to boot from USB, my laptop just boots like it normally would. Same for DVD too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

If you don't have the legacy option in the bios only Toshiba is going to be able to tell you why.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> If you don't have the legacy option in the bios only Toshiba is going to be able to tell you why.


alright i guess I'll send them an e-mail and see what comes back.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

I was looking around and found this.
ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.10 for Satellite C50/C55/C55t (PSCF6x/PSCFEx)

The 1st bullet point says to put the laptop into csm mode to install BIOS via CD. So that pretty much confirms my laptop does have that option doesn't it? Also on that same page there are newer Bios version to the left. They are all for my model of laptop, but when I tried to install them, it tells me they aren't for my laptop. Do you think this is an issue of and outdated BIOS? Should I try installing a newer Bios version via the CD method?


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Edit: It also tells me that the Bios I already have installed isn't for my computer. So I'm thinking that those versions are for my computer, but the in Windows installation isn't working and I might have to do a CD install of it. Is it worth a shot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Ask Toshiba, a bad bios flash will leave you with a paper weight.
I think your model came out in December the only bios I saw was the release bios dated in early December.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> Ask Toshiba, a bad bios flash will leave you with a paper weight.
> I think your model came out in December the only bios I saw was the release bios dated in early December.


There were 3 version on the page.
ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.10 for Satellite C50/C55/C55t (PSCF6x/PSCFEx)

ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.20 for Satellite C50/C55/C55t (PSCF6x/PSCFEx) 

ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.30 for Satellite C50/C55/C55t (PSCF6x/PSCFEx) 
I currently have BIOS v1.10, which according to the site was released 6/3/2013. v1.20 came out 9/26/13 and v1.30 came out in 12/10/13. So my Bios should be on 1.30 I guess. I will contact Toshiba and see if I can get this sorted out. At least I have an idea of what it could be now. Is it ok if I leave this thread unsolved until I speak to Toshiba and see what they say?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Here is what I see when using the model number you supplied.








1.10 is the release bios from December 6 2013 a little over 2 months ago.


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*



Wrench97 said:


> Here is what I see when using the model number you supplied.
> View attachment 159130
> 
> 
> ...


my mistake, I googled the series line not the model number :uhoh: but that page also does say it has CSM boot options, so that gives me some hope


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Well I guess I'm going to have to just stick with windows 8 because customer service told me they were going charge me to walk me through the process of fixing it. That's ridiculous they are going to charge me to show me where the CSM option is in my BIOS


----------



## brandino (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Win8*

Problem has been fixed with a BIOS update from Toshiba


----------

